# 8 days post-op



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who responded to my queries over the last week. I am at the 8 day mark since my lobectomy and still not quite up to par. I'm just feeling tired, cranky, and unsettled. Today I forced myself to get dressed and do some grocery shopping and cleaning (just vacuuming). It wiped me out! Part of it is no doubt psychological--I'm on pins and needles until I get the pathology report on Tuesday. I'm wondering when you all started to feel ok.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

You're a few days ahead of me (this is my Day 5), but I made the mistake of trying to vacuum today! I literally only vacuumed for 6 minutes and then I had to sit down. Guess the dust-bunnies will just have to gather!


----------



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe I am doing ok then? On my 5th day, I had to drive my daughter to the airport so she could fly out to visit her dad. 90 minutes in bumper-to-bumper traffic each way for what is usually a 40 minute trip. I was so tired when I got home I was woozy. After that I spent days 6 and 7 in bed! I keep thinking that this was "minor" surgery and I should be able to get back to normal but each time I attempt it, I feel wiped out.


----------



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

Day 9 was actually my worst day. I did some Christmas shopping (just a little), grocery shopping and cooked dinner. I was so exhausted and grouchy! I just started to feel more like myself yesterday (day 13), able to go a full day without napping.

I hope you get a good pathology report!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Now you all have me worried. Im having my surgery on thursday of next week. The doctor indicated I would be well enough to go back to work the following monday (4 days). Maybe I have under estimated the recuperating time. Eeeeks.

let us know when you get your results. Waiting is always the hardest part. Hang in there. Praying for good news.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Alicia123 said:


> Now you all have me worried. Im having my surgery on thursday of next week. The doctor indicated I would be well enough to go back to work the following monday (4 days). Maybe I have under estimated the recuperating time. Eeeeks.


Are you having a total? They say everyone is different, but four days seems soon no matter what. Today was 4 days after surgery for me and I'm still having quite a rough go. I originally planned on two weeks but my doctors won't clear me for that (but I have a physical job). They've recommended 6 weeks because of the lifting and standing involved. You should at least explore the option that it will be longer. Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Not sure if it will be a total, but definately partial. I will definately double check on the required down time. Are you on pain meds?


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Alicia123 said:


> Not sure if it will be a total, but definately partial. I will definately double check on the required down time. Are you on pain meds?


They tried a few meds in the hospital with no success. They sent me home with Percocet but that didn't work either so since I'm already taking 11 other pills throughout the day (and because I loathe pills) I stopped taking the pain meds the day after surgery since they didn't seem to work. Maybe the fact that I don't have pain meds makes me a special case. I tried a few Tylenol today but didn't notice a difference.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Alicia123 said:


> Now you all have me worried. Im having my surgery on thursday of next week. The doctor indicated I would be well enough to go back to work the following monday (4 days). Maybe I have under estimated the recuperating time. Eeeeks.
> 
> let us know when you get your results. Waiting is always the hardest part. Hang in there. Praying for good news.


I'm on of those who had an easy time with it (re-roofed the house 10 days post-op), but I was held out of work (office job) for two full weeks. Pain was not an issue for me at all (nothing outside of advil), but I did tire easily and felt unsettled for a while. I would not be going back to work in four days.


----------



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

I haven't had much pain at all, just that uncomfortable "pulling" sensation when I turn my neck and a bit of discomfort when I swallow. But I feel really tired, easily winded, and have just a general sense of malaise. I had a partial and I wonder if my remaining thyroid is not producing enough hormone. I was told that I may need to be "topped off" with a small dose of replacement hormone..


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

suzan30 said:


> Thanks to everyone who responded to my queries over the last week. I am at the 8 day mark since my lobectomy and still not quite up to par. I'm just feeling tired, cranky, and unsettled. Today I forced myself to get dressed and do some grocery shopping and cleaning (just vacuuming). It wiped me out! Part of it is no doubt psychological--I'm on pins and needles until I get the pathology report on Tuesday. I'm wondering when you all started to feel ok.


Well, makes me feel better reading this!! I am day 9 post-op today, and still feeling exhausted. I have been doing light cleaning for the last few days (cannot escape it being a single mom) such as laundry, cooking, cleaning kitchen. I haven't attempted to vaccuum yet, and my 2.5 yo is still not getting picked up (and at almost 40 lbs, who can blame me?) I am glad I picked a week off from school to do this surgery. Otherwise, I would have only had 5 days off, and being a nursing program, missing a day is not recommended, especially for clinicals. I am thinking to how I felt last Tuesday, which was 5 days after, and know I would not have done well. Of course, part of it may be that I cannot nap during the day, and I am still chasing around my kids somewhat. I went grocery shopping yesterday and took the kids out i the yard, and even that wiped me out. I am still feeling tired. My voice is coming back, and even today I can speak better than I did yesterday, but swallowing liquids is still a hassle. I still have to take my time with drinking liquids, which is aggrivating. And I empathize with waiting for the path report too...I won't have mine till prolly Monday, and it's been on my mind. I hope both of us get a big fat benign!!! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It's been 7 years since my TT but I recall fatigue for quite some time post op an blamed it on the anesthesia. While some fatigue from the anesthesia can occur for several weeks if it's debilitating you might consider further testing.

Things to test for, low ferritin, low Vit D and B-12, all of which were low for me. Once I straightened that out and added a pinch of Cytomel the majority of the fatigue resolved.

Good luck to everyone, it might take some time but it will get better.


----------



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, that is good advice. I'll ask my dr. on Tuesday whether I should be feeling this worn out. Of course, if I get good news, I may start to feel better! I am pretty sure some of the "out of sorts" feeling is because of anxiety.

They did keep me under anesthesia for a very long time while the frozen section was examined, until my dr. decided to wait for the full pathology report. I was pretty determined not to have a TT unless there was strong evidence, not just suspicion, of malignancy. I went into surgery at 10 and didn't come out until 3. My friend who was waiting was getting very concerned that something had gone wrong.


----------



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

I wonder the same thing myself. I have the same symptoms, each day is a little better but I'm still easily wiped out. I am having labs 6 wks after surgery date to check hormone levels (for me, that will be the end of the year). Anxious to get that done...

I went back to work (desk job) 5 days post op (I had a partial thyroidectomy). I didn't work a full day those first three days back. I just didn't have the stamina.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I'm on of those who had an easy time with it (re-roofed the house 10 days post-op), but I was held out of work (office job) for two full weeks. Pain was not an issue for me at all (nothing outside of advil), but I did tire easily and felt unsettled for a while. I would not be going back to work in four days.


Pain was never an issue for me either - I actually felt better the first 3 weeks after my thyroidectomy than I'd felt in ages. I went to an out-of-state family reunion exactly one week after my surgery and had a good time.

All that being said though, instead of feeling better each day/week, I started going downhill and I'll have to say I still feel like my energy level is totally unpredictable. Two days ago I felt spectacular, thoroughly enjoyed Thanksgiving and even stayed up late visiting with out-of-town guests - then yesterday I felt like I didn't have the energy or stamina to do anything. Today was better but I'd hate to think I needed to do anything important today because I couldn't have.

Some days I feel mentally and emotionally stable - other days I have the attention span of a gnat, I'll think about something I want to do but can't seem to follow through, and generally on my off-days I'll also feel lethargic, even though I'm sleeping great.

As far as going back to work or carrying out one's responsibilities at work - I honestly couldn't do it! Some days I have energy, some days not. Some days my mind seems to work normally, some days not. I hope and pray this isn't the way my life will be from now on and I'm thankful I have very few things I have to do every day. Some days I feel as good as I've ever felt in my life, other days I don't altogether feel like I know who I am...and I'll get kinda' depressed missing the person I used to be.


----------

